# Greetings from North East Arkansas



## Awanita (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello my name is Awanita,


I guess let me start by saying I am 52 years old and have spent many years observing many things in life. I have held many positions from a road musician and song writer to a father and husband. Now it it time to be able to set back and write about life in general. I want to learn more, I just write and I know there is more to it than writing and that is what I hope to learn here. I have had a love for writting since a very young age. Over the years I have written serveral things from music, poems, short stories and have the works for my first book. I do hope to fit in here, look guys I am just a country boy that was brought up in the south that likes to write and share. I will say that some of my Cherokee heritage will come out in my writings. I enjoy doing Native American poems and articles as well as just southern reflections. I look forward to being a part of WF. Wado (thank you), Awanita.

Update: Want to say my wife Wodige Digatoli inspires my writing....Sorry baby didn't mention you the first time around. I am a thoughtless male what can I say. LOL


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 19, 2014)

Hey, welcome! I was just coloring in my map of states I've visited, and I'm up to 44 - but haven't been to Arkansas. Hope things are good there, and we are happy you've joined us.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 19, 2014)

Well that's three of us on here that are 52 (for now anyway., I'm almost 53) :lol:. 

Anyway welcome. There are forums here that cover poetry, prose, and music, all are very good.

You'll need ten posts other than word games or procrastinators central and then you can post your own stories in the members section as well as choose your own avatar and signatures. Any questions you can check out the FAQs or ask any of the moderators who will also soon be welcoming you I'm sure.

So welcome to the forums, Awanita, hope you enjoy it here :smile:


----------



## InstituteMan (Nov 19, 2014)

Welcome! I was born and raised in the Missouri Ozarks, which for a variety of reasons had me down in your neck of the woods from time to time. Ya'll ain't really hillbillies of the type that I grew up with (those would be in North West Arkansas), but there's still a cultural affinity there, I dare say. I look forward to looking for a regional echo in your work, which I hope you will share once you hit the required ten posts. I'm glad you joined.


----------



## Awanita (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the welcome. No not hillbillies, Delta flatlanders is what they call us. I kind of figured it was like most of the other sites post ten before you can start a thread. Thanks again for your greeting. Osiyo and Wado. Awanita:-({|=


----------



## TKent (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm the 3rd!!  Welcome to WF Awanita! We are so glad you are here and look forward to getting to know you better.



mrmustard615 said:


> Well that's three of us on here that are 52 (for now anyway., I'm almost 53) :lol:.
> 
> Anyway welcome. There are forums here that cover poetry, prose, and music, all are very good.
> 
> ...


----------



## Awanita (Nov 19, 2014)

Hey Tkent That is great between Mr.M, you and me we have over a hundred and fifty years experience. LOL.:highly_amused: glad to be here.


----------



## TKent (Nov 19, 2014)

I love it  Do you like 80's punk bands, Monty Python, was watching the first Star Wars at the theatre a life-changing experience? We'll have to take a little walk down memory lane sometime with Mr. M 



Awanita said:


> Hey Tkent That is great between Mr.M, you and me we have over a hundred and fifty years experience. LOL.:highly_amused: glad to be here.


----------



## InstituteMan (Nov 19, 2014)

Awanita said:


> Thanks everyone for the welcome. No not hillbillies, Delta flatlanders is what they call us. I kind of figured it was like most of the other sites post ten before you can start a thread. Thanks again for your greeting. Osiyo and Wado. Awanita:-({|=



My wife is a flat lander, and I get along with her just fine most of the time . . . :eagerness:


----------



## Gumby (Nov 20, 2014)

Welcome to the site, Awanita!  I'm in Western Arkansas, myself, a little town called Mena.


----------



## Awanita (Nov 24, 2014)

Hey Gumby I know where Mena is, yes glad to be here. Kent wasnt much into punk bands. I did do a couple of tours with the Hager twins from hee haw and Moe Bandy, our keyboard player is still with Moe Bandy doing road work. I am going to put up a chapter from one of my short stories Usdi Tawodi.(Ew-s-dee Tah-woe-dee = Little hawk) I hope to have it up today sometime. Thanks everyone.


----------



## TKent (Nov 24, 2014)

Cool beans! And I like a lot of different music. I was mighty partial to Willie Nelson around the same time I was into the 80's punk bands. That is too cool that you toured with those folks!  I consider my country music tastes sort of bookends to 90% of what plays on the top country stations.  I like the really old stuff, Patsy Cline, George Jones, Hank Williams, and then I really like the new stuff that borders on pop and even has some rap thrown in, such as the Florida-Georgia Line and some others. For such a punker in the 80's my two husbands have been solidly planted in the middle of country music, so I'd have gone crazy if I didn't like some of it. LOL.


----------



## Awanita (Nov 24, 2014)

I hear you TKent I really like most music, hard to wrap my head around rap but I try. Retired from the road life and now the kids are grown just remarried to my soulmate and kicking back sharing some of my writings.


----------



## InstituteMan (Nov 24, 2014)

The two best kinds of music are punk rock and real country music. I own ridiculous amounts of Johnny Cash, the Clash, Green Day, Gram Parsons, 
[list truncated for length]. I used to think this was a weird combination, but I read some fancy music review person describe them as distant cousins, both devoted to authenticity. Rock on, even if you do so with a steel guitar.


----------



## Awanita (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey Paul Franklin can play anything on a steel guitar, he has been at if for a long time. His cousin lives in Blytheville and has connections where I work so I get to keep up with him. His dad is still building the Franklin Steel guitars one at at time, custom made.


----------



## InstituteMan (Nov 26, 2014)

Awanita said:


> Hey Paul Franklin can play anything on a steel guitar, he has been at if for a long time. His cousin lives in Blytheville and has connections where I work so I get to keep up with him. His dad is still building the Franklin Steel guitars one at at time, custom made.



That is ridiculously cool.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 27, 2014)

Welcome to the forums Awanita!

Looks like you're making yourself at home already


----------



## Awanita (Nov 28, 2014)

Noxicity said:


> Welcome to the forums Awanita!
> 
> Looks like you're making yourself at home already


Trying to everyone has really been kind, hey I have been reading some of your stuff and I like it.


----------



## wodige digatoli (Dec 3, 2014)

Lol that's my thoughtless husband. Equa gvgeyui nigohilvi


----------

